# Armed 79-Year-Old Georgia Woman Fends Off 20-Year-Old Home Invader



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...ends-off-20-year-old-home-invader-with-a-gun/


----------

